# Sticky  Think you voided your warranty?



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

This is a great site with lots of info. This would make great sticky, mods. 

http://www.enjoythedrive.com/content/?id=8124


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice, Thanks:cheers


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I have been trying to find that Act for the past few years to show my dad. Thank you so much for p[osting this! arty:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

No problem guys. I had a run in with the dealer yesterday. They told me I voided my warranty b/c I removed my cats. The last time I checked the damn clutch has nothing to do with my cats being removed.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> The last time I checked the damn clutch has nothing to do with my cats being removed.


:lol: :lol: :willy: :willy: :lol: :lol: 
My thoughts _exactly_......


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey I put a pic of the cup holder for ya.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Void*

Does Turbocharging or Supercharging void the warranty?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

RipTheSix said:


> Does Turbocharging or Supercharging void the warranty?


Only if you break something because of it.

Defective paint wouldn't have been caused by a Turbo or a supercharger and, I would think, should be covered.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I had a B&M LeakShifter on my transmission for a couple of thousand miles (just a couple of weeks) when the T56 grenaded on the freeway. After a pathetic initial stab at fixing the problem-- a simple drain / fill on the tranny, which did nothing and put my wife and daughter at risk-- it became obvious that they were completely incompetent. The dealer floated me a raft of sh*t, saying first that someone had put gear oil in the tranny (which was crap) and then that the shifter caused the failure and thus voided the warranty. I called bullsh1t and asked them to document the failure mode and tell me exactly _why & how_ the shifter contributed to the failure.

Turns out that the tail bearing had failed first, taking the rest of the transmission with it. After a good old-fashioned Mexican standoff, they replaced the Tremec under warranty...even remounting the B&M.

This was a grand lesson. My car has not seen the inside of a P-P-Pontiac service bay since, and nor will it, barring a catastrophic failure such as a rod swinging freely through the case as it oozes chocolate mousse.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> This was a grand lesson. My car has not seen the inside of a P-P-Pontiac service bay since, and nor will it, barring a catastrophic failure such as a rod swinging freely through the case as it oozes chocolate mousse.



Aren't you a bit outside the factory warranty anyways?


Nice description of the engine. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

dealernut said:


> Aren't you a bit outside the factory warranty anyways?


Nope...got the 100k coverage...and I'm nearly 70k into it now.

I haven't done much to the engine either.

Post warranty, however....muhahahahaha.


----------



## gtony (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

as far as voiding my warranty with mods im worried because from what ive read so far on this board most goat owners experience there problems within the first 10k miles...or am i way off on this one?

dude


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Working at a dealer comes in handy. We dont really mind covering things under warranty. Unless is obvious that the aftermarket part caused the failure. We have a few people comming in here with full exhaust, superchargers etc on there GTO and other vehicles. But in some cases if we were to warranty a part that was damaged due to lets say a supercharger or something, and GM asks for the failed part or parts back. Which they inspect, and find something they shouldnt have, they can charge the dealer back or even have the customer bring his car back for a GM rep to inspect.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> Defective paint wouldn't have been caused by a Turbo or a supercharger and, I would think, should be covered.



Well, maybe they could say that the car is now soooo fast that the speed is causing the paint to come off.........:lol: 

Seriously, I had one of the injectors making a nasty ticking noise, I thought it was a lifter it was so loud. I told the dealer that one of the lifters was ticking and they told me it was because of the headers......:confused WTF?!?!?!? It took some looking into and I found out what it was on my own.....


----------



## fast eddie (Sep 7, 2006)

my cars in the shop now.3k on it, loose bearing...haven't seen it in two and a half weeks...you guys are scaring the crap outa me!


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Groucho said:


> Nope...got the 100k coverage...and I'm nearly 70k into it now.
> 
> I haven't done much to the engine either.
> 
> Post warranty, however....muhahahahaha.


So... where do you get your car serviced? 

HSV.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

fast eddie said:


> my cars in the shop now.3k on it, loose bearing...haven't seen it in two and a half weeks...you guys are scaring the crap outa me!


How bad was the noise (I'm assuming it was making a noise)when you brought it to the dealer? Did it increase with RPMs?


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

*Aftermarket Wheels and a Dead Link*

I don't have a lot of experience with forums, in general, and this is only my second post, here. So, I don't know if it's all right to resurrect this old thread. If I should start a new one, then let me know. Thanks 

Anyway, I was happy to see this sticky, because I just bought a '06 GTO, 1 1/2 weeks ago, and I want to do some modifications. My concern is that it still has about 3 months of original bumper-to-bumper warranty, as well as another 12 months from GM certification.

Unfortunately, the original link ( http://www.enjoythedrive.com/content/?id=8124 ), that started this thread, is no longer working. I tried a few google searches, but could not find anything more than other forum posts on the subject. It would be great to have another, working, link to some verifiable/trustworthy information.

From what I found in these forums, the Lingefelter CAI, that was on the car at purchase, as well as the catback exhaust I just ordered, are highly unlikely to void any part of my warranty, beyond the replaced parts. However, I am researching a staggered wheel setup, with 245 front and 275 back tires, along with some sort of suspension work. I'm considering a full Pedder's system, or I might just take it piece-by-piece. How could these changes affect the rest of my powertrain warranty?


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

GoatNoob said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with forums, in general, and this is only my second post, here. So, I don't know if it's all right to resurrect this old thread. If I should start a new one, then let me know. Thanks
> 
> Anyway, I was happy to see this sticky, because I just bought a '06 GTO, 1 1/2 weeks ago, and I want to do some modifications. My concern is that it still has about 3 months of original bumper-to-bumper warranty, as well as another 12 months from GM certification.
> 
> ...


You'd have better luck in a new thread. 

I don't see how the suspension would cause an issue. If you broke something like a drive shaft or clutch, it's possible the dealer could point to the wider back tires/added traction as the cause. 

BTW, I have a Pedders Street II and 245/275 staggered setup. The Pedders is great. My first time truly pushing the car to its handling limits, I had the "fastest Pontiac" around the autocross last weekend at Pontiacs in the Park, and I'm not a frequent auto-x participant. I blew it in the 1/4 though....


----------



## lsgun (Jul 24, 2009)

What is the act called? My computer wont pull it up


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

*Maybe here*

Enjoy The Drive -- Warranty Denied?


----------

